# Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!



## EddyKB (22. Oktober 2010)

*Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Hi Leute!

Ich habe ein vielleicht und hoffentlich kleines aber nerviges Problem.
Mein PC läuft momentan echt nicht gut. Zur Info hier meine Daten:

Processor: AMD Sempron Processor 2.01 GHz 3300+
Speicher: 2 GB RAM
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8600GT super
Soundchip: Realtek AC `97
CPU-Lüfter: Zalman ...
Netzteil: LC Green Power ATX Netzteil LC6420GP V 420W
Internetverbindung: 1&1 Surf&Fon Flatrate 16.000

1x 200GB Festplatte intern
1x 500GB Festplatte extern mit 4 Partitionen

Also, folgendes:
Als ich Steam wegen dem Spiel "Portal" installiert habe, stellte ich fest, das mein Rechner beim Runterfahren etwa anderthalb Minuten brauchte, was mir schon sehr komisch vorkam, aber ich mit Leben kann. Aber seit kurzem hat mein PC trotz das nur TeamSpeak läuft eine Auslastung zwischen 12 und 58%, obwohl im Taskmanager unter Leerlaufprozess 98-99% steht. Also habe ich mal den AntiVir scannen lassen und hatte 5 Viren die unter dem Ordner Java gefunden worden sind, was mich sehr gewundert hat. Aber ich habe die Viren gelöscht und nen Tag später lief er wieder wie gewohnt. Nur jetzt geht das schon wieder los. Heute haben wir Battlefield 2 online gespielt und es ging echt nicht so gut. Egal auf welchem Server ich ging, es hat immer gehackt. Zur Info, ich habe sonst die Einstellungen dort immer auf "HOCH" stehen und das ging echt nicht. Also auf "MITTEL" dachte ich ging es besser, aber Fehlanzeige! 
Tja, nun lasse ich gerade den AntiVir wieder mal durchlaufen, aber er hat bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden.
Deswegen bin ich hier.
Wer kann mir helfen?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Nomad (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Eventuell ist alles nur etwas "vollgemüllt".  Lad dir mal CCleaner runter und lass den mal durchlaufen, damit findet man meist noch *viele* Daten!


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Wie lange ist das Betriebssystem schon auf dem Rechner installiert ?
Vielleicht solltest du man den Rechner neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Kev95 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Moin,
wie die anderen vor mir bereits gesagt haben aufräumen oder neu aufsetzen. 

Ein weiterer ernst gemeinter Tipp wäre: Investiere 450€ in einen neuen Rechner. Wie z.B. der Spar-PC von PCGH für SC2 und WoW. 
Ich würde sagen das hilft dir auch schon ein bisschen!

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Kjyjan (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Eine Neuinstallation von Windows ist glaubig der einzige Weg das Problem effizient zulösen. Denn nicht jeder hat ja geld übrig, aber man muss echt sagen das die AMD CPU und die GRaka nich mehr so auf der höhe ist.


----------



## Perry (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

nicht mehr auf der Höhe ist aber eine sehr genoröse Formulierung


----------



## fuddles (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Solangs keine gonorrhö´se Formulierung war ists doch gut 

Bei XP bringen die ganzen ChekcDisk,CCCleaner, DeFrag Proggis, AntiSpy Tools nach einiger Zeit nicht wirklich mehr etwas.
Aufsetzen testen ob ok, wenn nicht eventuell über Neuanschaffung nachdenken.


----------



## EddyKB (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Wie lange ist das Betriebssystem schon auf dem Rechner installiert ?
> Vielleicht solltest du man den Rechner neu aufsetzen.



Alos den Rechner hatte ich im August, als ich meinen Clan gegründet habe, neu gemacht. Aber ich denke das neu aufsetzen bring mehr als alles andere. Aber über weiter hilfreiche Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## TheRammbock (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Ist es denn möglich, Steam wieder runter zu schmeißen und dann mal zu testen?


----------



## xaven (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ist es denn möglich, Steam wieder runter zu schmeißen und dann mal zu testen?



Games laufen immer über Steam, quasi als Apps. Ohne Steam kein Steam-Game...


----------



## TheRammbock (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Das ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn man Steam deinstalliert, dann weiß man ob es eben daran liegt.


----------



## EddyKB (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Na, ich werd evtl Morgen mal den Rechner neu machen und dann installiere ich alle neu. Auch Steam. Und wenn es dann wieder so ist, nachdem ich Steam installiert habe, weiß ich bescheid woran es liegt. Aber wäre schade, weil ich habe Steam nur wegen dem Game "Portal" drauf, was ich mir gekauft habe. Naja, man wird es sehen.


----------



## TheRammbock (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Genau. Wenn sich das Problem dadurch lösen sollte, gib mal bitte hier eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## EddyKB (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein PC läuft extrem langsam und Spiele hacken voll!*

Okay, hier meine Rückmeldung.

Wie ihr seht läuft mein PC wieder.^^ Und das mit der Auslastung hat sich wie folgt geäussert. Ich denke und glaube das es am Teamspeak3 lag. Weil wenn ich online war, waren diese Schwankungen und wenn ich aus dem TS3 raus war, war die Auslastung wie gewohnt bei 0-2%. Aber kann nicht schaden seinen Rechner ab und zu mal neu zu machen! 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe von euch!
Ich werde demnächst einen neuen Beitrag eröffnen, wo ich eure Hilfe brauche wegen nem neuen System! Also, ich habe schon den PC-Builder von Alternate.de durchgeführt mit Unterstützung und wollte eure Meinungen dazu hören.

Also in Diesem Sinne, vielen Dank nochmal und macht weiter so. Echt klasse hier! 

Euer Eddy!!!


----------

